# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  S.E. Asia  Nov. 26-Dec. 16

## South East Asia

Arrive in Bkk on Nov. 26.  Taking Cebu Pacific Airlines to Clark, P.I., hopefully on Nov. 28.  Will be in Subic for a few days and then onward from Clark via Air Asia to Phnom Penh and finally Sihanoukville.
Return to Bkk a few days before return flight on Dec. 16.  This is a real adventure if you've never travelled to Asia.  I'll be with one or two other guys but I always like to meet other travellers especially if they're new to the destinations or want to join me later.  I take this trip every year and always return for more.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Hiiii, thank  you for such a great amount for giving us a chance to see your accumulation!

----------

